# PAR for spouse?



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, 

Two Questions:-
1. Degree is from University in exemption list, however the degree name is not mentioned in the list [immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/46247.htm]. which in this case Bachelors of Information Systems. Does it need to be assessed? However country and university is in the list.
2. Do we need to submit a separate PAR evaluation for spouse academics? 

Thanks heaps


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kazemstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> Two Questions:-
> 1. Degree is from University in exemption list, however the degree name is not mentioned in the list [immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/46247.htm]. which in this case Bachelors of Information Systems. Does it need to be assessed? However country and university is in the list.
> ...


1. Yes
2. Yes, if her qualification and/or university isn't on the exemptions list.


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks mate ur a legend!


----------

